# Cory Cat Fish Questions



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Atm I have three peppered cories in my 30 gallon. Two females and a male. I am currently feeding them Omega shrimp pellets. I was wondering: 1. Can cories be tankmates to two Angelfish? 2. (If yes to question one How many cories could I house in my 30 gallon. 3. (If No to question one) I will be moving them into my 10 gallon sorority of 5 female betta. How many more cories could I house in this 10 gallon?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've heard of a lot of keepers keeping cories with their angels without issue.
6 cories would be the max I would add.
I highly recommend you do not move them into your 10 gallon. 3 cories and 5 betta females is very overstocked.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

yay I'm glad I can keep them in the 30 gallon for multiple reasons. With the 10 gallon sorority I have a lot of ground covered up by caves and plants and in the 30 gallon they have plenty of room to roam. I will have a handful of angelfish in there at first (when I get them) to find a mated pair but I will be weeding angel fish out asap when I find a mated pair (hopefully)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just make sure the cories have some places to hide in there. I know a lot of breeders like to keep their angelfish tanks bare bottom, and you can, but you need atleast some caves and what not for them to get away, they don't like to be out in the open all the time


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Atm I have a sand bottom and plan to keep it that way along with making it a planted tank way before I put some angelfish in there. Or at least start it up. I also will have some drift wood.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

In thirty gallons I would do more like ten or twelve. angels may ignore them since they're bottom feeders. mine ignore my cories mostly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you think they will eat the eggs? What are some other good/cute cories out there? If I'm going to keep 10 or 12 I'd like a variety of colors.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would maybe go for two schools of 5-6. One school of peppered, and maybe one school of corydoras anaeus, as they come in bronze, green and albino.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

What about panda cories?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cute, but I wouldn't get them again due to the problems I've had with them in the past - I just prefer the hardier species. However, that's just a personal thing and I won't advise against them.


----------

